# Any native speaker staying in Penang



## DeletedMember5102 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, I need a native english speaker for my school. Anyone who is interested, please contact me: 0124830228.

If you know any friends who is interested or suitable for this job, please contact me. Thanks you.


----------

